# ho bridge track dimensions



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

Hello to anyone with info on dimensions of HO scale bridge track!!!
I would like to find out the tie length and height of HO scale bridge track! I know Walthers has some, but don't know if there are other manufacturers or not. Can't seem to find dimensions online?? Thanks much

Cheers, Dave


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Saw your post in my thread

Ties are 3mmx3mm square, 40mm in length, with 1mm gap between ties. The top ties (running parallel to rails) are spaced 5mm outboard of the rails and have the same 3x3 dims as the ties.

I used Code100 main rail and Code83 for the inner guard rails.

Hope this helps.


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

sstlaure said:


> Saw your post in my thread
> 
> Ties are 3mmx3mm square, 40mm in length, with 1mm gap between ties. The top ties (running parallel to rails) are spaced 5mm outboard of the rails and have the same 3x3 dims as the ties.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help Scott!! Much appricated!! I'm a little confused though Did you make your bridge track?? When you said you used different code sizes, I thought you might have built your own!! I saw online Shinohara bridge track that was totally assembled, with the inner steel rail guards and the outer wood guards!! Could you elaborate on that!!


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I made that bridge by kitbashing a double track plate girder bridge into a longer, skewed single-track unit. The bridge track came with the kit.

here's the kit made by Central Valley

http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/210-1904

I added the main and inner guard rails, but the ties/outer wood guard were all pre-assembled. The ties had bumps to align the mainline rails and I simply spaced the guard rails in by a single rail thickness.


----------

